# <groan> I need a glass of wine!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Three bathed, blow-dried dogs, 12 trimmed feet, 48 nails Dremeled, 6 dew claws trimmed. I'm DONE!!!

Oh, and cookies handed out all around!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Four bathed, blow-dried dogs, 12 trimmed feet, 64 nails Dremeled, 8 dew claws trimmed. I'm DONE!!!
> 
> Oh, and cookies handed out all around!


FOUR dogs? Is there something you are not telling us? Everyone is looking beautiful...and they look pretty unstressed too! Not sure about mom though! I know I would be stressed.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I would need more than one glass if I did all that! :laugh2: Kodi, Pixel and Panda look great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> FOUR dogs? Is there something you are not telling us? Everyone is looking beautiful...and they look pretty unstressed too! Not sure about mom though! I know I would be stressed.


LOL! My eyes are just crossed and I can't count anymore. I THINK there are only three dogs on the couch! LOL! OTOH... it SEEMED like a lot more while I was doing it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Math was never my strong suit! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> LOL! My eyes are just crossed and I can't count anymore. I THINK there are only three dogs on the couch! LOL! OTOH... it SEEMED like a lot more while I was doing it!


Well if I did all that on one day I would drink the whole bottle! I always have a separate day devoted to feet!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

😆 The whole bottle-definitely! I hear ya Karen. There is no way I could do all three dogs at once without Ed's help. It's a day long event and 3, 4, 5 whatever, after 2 dogs we're out numbered anyway. Although when we had the bunny, it was 4 animals in one day.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my, I don't know how you do it. I find one is hard enough to keep groomed. Your pack looks beautiful! I don't understand the dew claws. How do you get only 6? And then, don't they remove all the dew claws when they are wee babies? Isn't the dew claw the funny little knob above the heel on each foot? I know Willow has a couple of bumps but no claws. Gosh, I sound like such an uninformed doggie mama.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh my, I don't know how you do it. I find one is hard enough to keep groomed. Your pack looks beautiful! I don't understand the dewclaws. How do you get only 6? And then, don't they remove all the dew claws when they are wee babies? Isn't the dewclaw the funny little knob above the heel on each foot? I know Willow has a couple of bumps but no claws. Gosh, I sound like such an uninformed doggie mama.


Two on each front foot times 3 dogs, so 6. 

Almost all dogs are born with them. SOME dogs are born with them on their back legs too, though that is rare on Havanese.

SOME breeders remove them at birth, though fewer and fewer breeders do. It is a functional "thumb" for the dog, so it really SHOULDN'T be removed, just for the convenience of the owners, but it was a common practice for many years. Now that there is scientific proof that dogs that have had their dew claws removed have more arthritis in their carpus as they age than dogs that still have their dew claws, more and more breeders are leaving dew claws intact.

For those who have pets without dewclaws, it is probably not a huge deal. For me, where my dogs are involved in sports, it is more important. I would not BUY a dog even for pet purposes at this point, that had its dewclaws removed.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The question I have is...how did Karen get three dogs to pose like that? I have trouble getting one dog to “pose”!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen, thank you for the dew claw information. I can feel the bump or, I guess, thumb on Willow but no claw. I thought when they removed the dew claw that the bump would be gone also. Guess not. Must be like declawing a cat. (which I would never do)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> The question I have is...how did Karen get three dogs to pose like that? I have trouble getting one dog to "pose"!


LOL!

Mine do all have a good "Wait". If I'd asked, I could have had them all "sit" or all "down", but I didn't ask them to. I just told them all to get up there, then told them to wait. Getting them all to LOOK at me at the same time was harder! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> LOL!
> 
> Mine do all have a good "Wait". If I'd asked, I could have had them all "sit" or all "down", but I didn't ask them to. I just told them all to get up there, then told them to wait. Getting them all to LOOK at me at the same time was harder! LOL!


The LOOK was the main thing I was wondering about. I thought maybe DH was dangling a chicken leg behind you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> The LOOK was the main thing I was wondering about. I thought maybe DH was dangling a chicken leg behind you!


No, I was calling their names, waving my hands, jumping around and basically acting foolish.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Good looking group!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am looking at ONE 4lb puppy and thinking, "Nay, he can wait until tomorrow."


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Three beautiful furkids!:smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a sweet photo of Kodi, Pixel and Panda! I think you deserve a bottle of wine for each one! 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am looking at ONE 4lb puppy and thinking, "Nay, he can wait until tomorrow."


LOL! ONE can "wait for tomorrow"... When you have multiples, if you want to get them all done at the same time, there are only so many days that have THAT big a chunk of time available! LOL!


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful babies, I bathe & blow dry my Chérie but don’t have the courage to trim or Dremel her nails. I then make appointment with groomer for Face/Feet/Fanny. You’re the best Mom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MJB said:


> Beautiful babies, I bathe & blow dry my Chérie but don't have the courage to trim or Dremel her nails. I then make appointment with groomer for Face/Feet/Fanny. You're the best Mom!


I try to get all nails done weekly. (though I don't ALWAYS do everyone on the same day!) That would cost a lot AND take up a lot of time if I had to take in three of them every week! LOL! So it's mostly self-preservation!


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a question for you. I saw a video of you trimming Kodi’s feet, which Wahl trimmer do you have? I like the smallness of the trimmer and that it won’t hurt their precious feet. Right now I am using small rounded scissors. Your video gives me confidence that I can do this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MJB said:


> I have a question for you. I saw a video of you trimming Kodi's feet, which Wahl trimmer do you have? I like the smallness of the trimmer and that it won't hurt their precious feet. Right now I am using small rounded scissors. Your video gives me confidence that I can do this.


Here you go!: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RJZTU0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Come do mine next?? .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Come do mine next?? .


LOL! Nope! Panda had another bath today... The dangers of a girl in heat!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

There are definite upsides to having boys.....


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you, we ordered it. Eager to try.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> There are definite upsides to having boys.....


Except so many of THEM pee all over their back legs and bellies! And THAT'S an everyday thing! LOL!


----------

